# The future is very bright for the United States



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2021)

States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...








						South Dakota Governor Signs Bills to Protect Gun Rights
					

Republican South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem signed into law three bills that concern gun ownership and the use of deadly force earlier this week




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2021)

Courts are upholding the 2nd Amendment...








						Court Rules ATF Cannot Classify Bump Stocks as Machine Guns
					

A federal court on Thursday ruled that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF) cannot classify bump ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 27, 2021)

P@triot said:


> States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your only standard for a bright future?

Single issue voters are annoying and stupid.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2021)

People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...








						Why These Women Walked Away From the LGBT Lifestyle
					

Liz Flaherty and Elizabeth Woning are part of a growing movement called Changed—a supportive and loving community of those who once identified as LGBTQ+.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 27, 2021)

We have always had the 2nd Amendment why are you holding a pep rally now?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2021)

States are protecting children...








						S.D. House Passes Landmark Bill Banning Transgender Treatment on Children
					

South Dakota's House passed a bill on Wednesday that will ban doctors from performing gender reassignment surgeries on minors. The bill will not be considered in the state's Senate.




					www.christianheadlines.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2021)

Great leaders are stepping up from all walks of life...








						EXCLUSIVE: Candace Owens tells Glenn Beck she will run for office: 'I'll win, and they won't know what hit them'
					

Too many are scared to tell the truth — 'I'm not one of them'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 27, 2021)

P@triot said:


> People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





P@triot said:


> States are protecting children...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are skipping all over the place. You are the one who started this thread regarding your obsession with firearms. Now you've switched to your obsession with sex and gender.

Your posts do not indicate in any way that the future of the U.S. will be bright, unless you are looking forward to the 19th Century. But we're already into the 21st. South Dakota is not on the forefront of anything. It's just an obsessed backwater.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> You are skipping all over the place.


No I'm not. If you're not capable of following the thread, perhaps it's best you don't comment?


Lysistrata said:


> You are the one who started this thread regarding your obsession with firearms. Now you've switched to your obsession with sex and gender.


Because the thread is about good things happening in the US (like upholding the US Constitution against you fascists and protecting children from you sick sexual deviants)


Lysistrata said:


> Your posts do not indicate in any way that the future of the U.S. will be bright, unless you are looking forward to the 19th Century. But we're already into the 21st. South Dakota is not on the forefront of anything. It's just an obsessed backwater.


Spoken like a true bat-shit crazy progressive who can't figure out which way is up


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> ...



This is one issue that is a make or break condition.
If you have an armed population, then you likely will maintain a democratic republic.
If you ever allow the population to be disarmed, you will likely never again see anything remotely like a democratic republic.
Things always change, governments go corrupt, dictators gain control, etc., but as long as the population is armed, things can and will likely be fixed.
It is only when you have an unarmed general population that there no longer can possibly be any hope of fixing anything.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> ...



I tend agree that we need even  better equality, with race, gender, etc.
But the federal government is never the place to do anything other than minimal set aside for the federal government in the constitution.
Why?
Because being the most distant, the federal government is always the most corrupt, controlled by big money, and the least sensitive to personal issues like individual liberties.
And federal gun control is just insane.
It is totally backwards, since the federal government that is the source of the greatest threat to all our individual liberties and rights.
It is the federal government that committed crimes like Prohibition, the invasion of Iraq, the War on Drugs, 3 strikes, etc.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> ...


Why is that, filthy human? Please explain? If that issue is very important to them. Who are you to call them annoying and stupid?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



What is confusing is, when broken down, the "federal government" is an amalgam of the states. Look at the makeup of Congress, 2 senators from each state, one representative from each district among the states. The "federal government" consists of the people of the United States. It is not an outside entity.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> The "federal government" consists of the people of the United States. It is not an outside entity.


Yep...and it is explicitly restricted to 18 enumerated powers per the US Constitution. This isn't hard.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2021)

It's a shame we need governors to take action to protect basic constitutional liberty, but I'm thankful we have them. The future looks very bright for the United States. Donald Trump was only the beginning.








						Gov. DeSantis to Take Executive Emergency Action Against Vaccine Passports
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said in a press conference on Monday that he will be taking emergency executive action shortly against the suggestion ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Don't be silly.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 1, 2021)

A huge win for freedom of speech and the US Constitution. The future is looking brighter every day for the United States.








						6th Circuit Reaches Right Conclusion on ‘Preferred Pronouns'
					

In a win for free speech, a federal appeals court rules that a professor can't be forced to use a transgender student’s “preferred pronouns.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

The people of the United States (and for that matter - the world) has reached their limit with the idiocy and absurdity of the left-wing ideology. Every day, we’re creating alternatives to products and services run by the fascist left. The future is very bright for the US indeed.








						Mike Lindell: New Social Media Platform Will Be Able to Handle Upwards of a Billion People
					

The forthcoming social media website from MyPillow's Mike Lindell will be able to handle more than a billion users, Lindell said this week.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## candycorn (Apr 3, 2021)

It got a lot brighter due to the outcome of the 2020 Presidential elections.  we agree on something.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

As long as we the public can vote to elect leaders who understand english and are not constupidated there is a good chance we will get back to what America used to be, a nice place to live and work.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Apr 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> ...



It's relative & relevant, that's why you're fucked up.
While kunt Demonicrats try to destroy everything, conservatives are doing something *positive*.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

candycorn said:


> It got a lot brighter due to the outcome of the 2020 Presidential elections.  we agree on something.


Well, there is no denying that the US experienced *unprecedented* *prosperity* under *President Trump* (the numbers don’t lie). So the 2020 election outcome is only “brighter” for those who hate the United States.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

The future is bright for the United States. Iowa is now upholding the US Constitution.  








						Iowa Governor Signs Law Letting Residents Buy, Carry Guns Without Permits
					

Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds signed legislation into law on Friday lifting some restrictions to buy or carry a handgun in the state for law-abiding citizens.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


----------



## TheParser (Apr 3, 2021)

Like a lot of other members (and guests), I got a needed chuckle from the thread title.

The United States does *not* have a bright future.

I am not allowed to specify why, but a lot of people know the reason.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


Blah. Blah. Blah. We’ve heard you repeat that same tired, bullshit line over and over.

You’re a fascist. You don’t give a shit about other people. The only thing you care about is _control_ over others. If you actually “cared”, you wouldn’t be 1/10th as wealthy as you claim to be. You would give it to homeless and hungry people in ghettos across America.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Like a lot of other members (and guests), I got a needed chuckle from the thread title.
> 
> The United States does *not* have a bright future.
> 
> I am not allowed to specify why, but a lot of people know the reason.


Of course not.  Partly because no nation has survived this kind of criminal invasion.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.
> ...


I repeter how stupid cons are so they might just wonder if I am correct and take retrospective look at themselves. Now I know you don't give money to any ghettos or homeless. A true con living in Ronnies world of I got mine screw you.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

That right there is the nonsense the left spews when they’ve been defeated on the battlefield of ideas. When the facts & figures no longer support their claims, they resort to this bullshit emotional stuff out of desperation.

“Support our unconstitutional fascism because it ‘cares’ about people, while the prosperity and liberty of the right doesn’t”  


Tax Man said:


> I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Now I know you don't give money to any ghettos or homeless.


Actually sparky, I _literally_ do. I *personally* deliver all kinds of gifts and items to people in ghettos. And I don’t claim to be fabulously wealthy like you.

But that’s the difference between conservatives and fascists. Conservatives not only care, their actions show it. Fascists (such as yourself) pretend to care so they can wield emotion as a weapon to gain control.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> That right there is the nonsense the left spews when they’ve been defeated on the battlefield of ideas. When the facts & figures no longer support their claims, they resort to this bullshit emotional stuff out of desperation.
> 
> “Support our unconstitutional fascism because it ‘cares’ about people, while the prosperity and liberty of the right doesn’t”
> 
> ...


Battlefield of ideas? You have no real ideas for the world or anything in reality.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I *repeter* how stupid cons are so they might just wonder if I am correct and take retrospective look at themselves.


Maybe you should “repeter” the 2nd grade


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Battlefield of ideas? You have no real ideas for the world or anything in reality.


Conservatism has solved every problem man has ever faced. Progressivism has created every problem man has ever faced.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you don't give money to any ghettos or homeless.
> ...


Distributing rubbers and ammunition is not helping anyone.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > Battlefield of ideas? You have no real ideas for the world or anything in reality.
> ...


 Standard reply when loosing discussion.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Distributing rubbers and ammunition is not helping anyone.


Even if your lie there had been true, it would still be _infinitely_ more than your racist ass has done for underprivileged people in the US.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Standard reply when *loosing* discussion.


I can see why you’re on the left


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 3, 2021)

candycorn said:


> It got a lot brighter due to the outcome of the 2020 Presidential elections.  we agree on something.


Yet NONE of you Leftists have been able to articulate to us how Americans are winning under the policies of the almost dead dude?
We all know how Mexico's people are killing it though.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 3, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Like a lot of other members (and guests), I got a needed chuckle from the thread title.
> ...


Greece and the rest of Europe went through it not ten years ago, and they survived.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > Standard reply when *loosing* discussion.
> ...


So your party line gives you away and you say I am on the left. Well I am an independent and you are a waste of my time.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 3, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Like a lot of other members (and guests), I got a needed chuckle from the thread title.
> 
> The United States does *not* have a bright future.
> 
> I am not allowed to specify why, but a lot of people know the reason.



A browner America is a degraded, decayed America...this is not even debatable.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 3, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



Ten percent of their population is comprised of immoral, indecent, illiterate, desperate thirdworlders?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 3, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


If you mean the land mass is still there yes.  The geography is intact.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Apr 3, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> ...



South Dakota is backwater? How about Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia, Baltimore? They all have some the Nation’s strictest gun laws yet they experience the most gun violence AND the most illegal gun possession. Yet your side always wants to go after the lawful gun owners. That is backwards.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > South Dakota is not on the forefront of anything. It's just an obsessed backwater.
> ...


You’re so spot-on, LeftofLeft. It’s freaking hilarious how progressives find crowded ghettos filled with prostitutes, heroin, murder, and smog so “chic” and beautiful open land filled with clean air and prosperity to be “backwater”.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> South Dakota is not on the forefront of anything. It's just an obsessed backwater.


You can have your “progress”, snowflake:



I’ll take your (ignorant) idea of “backwater” _any_ day:


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 3, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> .........this is not even debatable.


Funny...that's exactly what democrats always say. Could this loser be a plant? I mean, this whole 'racist, cowardly idiot' persona is pretty over the top. 

Makes you wonder...


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


They've been convinced (by the usual suspects) that THEIR priorities should be EVERYONE'S priorities.  They have zero (0) curiosity about the experiences, perceptions, opinions and priorities of any Americans not in their world.

And when they start talking about Trump's economy as the best ever, you know they're so far down the rabbit hole that there's just no getting them out.

America is indeed improving, now that we've hit rock bottom with the former guy.  We made it!


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

A huge win for 2nd amendment of the US Constitution. The future is looking brighter every day for the United States.








						Arkansas State Senate Passes Bill Banning Enforcement of Federal Gun Control Laws
					

The Arkansas state Senate voted this week to block federal law enforcement officials enforcing certain gun laws and ...




					www.ntd.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> They've been convinced (by the usual suspects) that THEIR priorities should be EVERYONE'S priorities.  They have zero (0) curiosity about the experiences, perceptions, opinions and priorities of any Americans not in their world.


That’s the beauty of conservatism. It facilitates the *liberty* required for everyone to prosper without me needing to give a shit about _your_ “priorities”.

There is a reason you need to achieve all of your “priorities” by force, while conservatives achieve all of ours through choice.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 3, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Lol, like insuring that every citizen is equipped to permanently empty out the nearest Taco Bell?


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Apr 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



The government only *INSURES* those disabled, dumb, irresponsible, illegal, criminal and/or lazy.  If you got off your couch and injured yourself you'd know that.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lol, like insuring that every citizen is equipped to permanently empty out the nearest Taco Bell?


Not every citizen. Only Dumbocrats/progressives engage in that kind of repugnant behavior.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

God Bless Arkansas. They are going a fantastic job...








						Arkansas Would Bar Doctors From Transgender Experimentation on Minors
					

The Arkansas bill would prohibit doctors from prescribing puberty blockers, hormones, or surgeries to affirm transgender identity for minors.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


'Ole Tax Man sure went quiet, didn't he? 

Amazing what happens when you point out how leftists - who claim to be fabulously wealthy - aren't starting foundations or doing _anything_ to help people less fortunate.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It got a lot brighter due to the outcome of the 2020 Presidential elections.  we agree on something.
> ...



Factually incorrect.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.  

The abortion of the Trump presidency was one of the best days in our nation's history.  Probably the best day since Appomattox.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 3, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It got a lot brighter due to the outcome of the 2020 Presidential elections.  we agree on something.
> ...



He completed the $2000 stimulus
Told Russia and NK to go fuck themselves instead of letting them have an office in the White House as your blob did.  
Rammed through the stimulus
Vaccinations are up to around 160M injections
Infrastructure will finally be addressed
Most importantly, he's returning some dignity to the White House.


----------



## Utilitarian (Apr 3, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I find it amazing how stupid cons are. Money is all they look forward to. If that is the case I should be the most excited here with all the money I have. But I care about other humans, sorry that excludes repukes, and try to make life better for them.


If you want to pay more in taxes, no one is stopping you from doing so without having the government force everyone else to.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 4, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



South Dakota is a backwater with less than a million people who appear to be obsessed with sex and guns, and a joke of a governor. All more populated places have more crime, historically and that includes cities that are not in the US. 

The pro-rapid-fire gun types who take to the streets act like mentally unstable people. Where are you people going to shoot them, anyway?  Who or what at? This does not help your cause. Some of these morons are running around in fake soldier cammies and standing on streets to display their insanity and lack of adulthood. I remember some nutcase chief cop in Pennsylvania making a video of himself shooting off one of these things while yelling things about "them." Some of the Jan. 6 terrorists were even discussing bringing guns across the Potomac on boats. I live on the outskirts of DC, and the thought that these terrorists, some of whom stayed at some hotels and motels around here, would be running around with these weapons on our streets is truly frightening. Imagine thugs running around in your neighborhood with these things. No, thanks!

I grew up with guns in the house, safely locked up and transported in locked cases, but there is no need for the types of guns you want, and you folks seem to have no concern for the public's safety and health. None.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.


Wow. Just....wow. You’re so indoctrinated that you’re completely void of basic facts. To the point where I’m wondering if you’re even real. I find it hard to believe anyone could be this uneducated. At this point I have to think you’re just a Chinese disinformation account trolling. 

Psst...the “wealthy” don’t use food stamps. *Facts* *matter*.








						Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
					

The number of persons on the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program drops from 42.3 million to 36 million from February 2017 through May 2019.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.


Wow. Just....wow. You’re so indoctrinated that you’re completely void of basic facts. To the point where I’m wondering if you’re even real. I find it hard to believe anyone could be this uneducated. At this point I have to think you’re just a Chinese disinformation account trolling. 


> *The lowest-earning American workers saw bigger income gains than top-earning professionals over the past year*, according to new economic data released by the Federal Reserve Bank of Atlanta.


*Facts* *matter*.








						Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries
					

Low unemployment under Trump is driving up wages




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.


Wow. Just....wow. You’re so indoctrinated that you’re completely void of basic facts. To the point where I’m wondering if you’re even real. I find it hard to believe anyone could be this uneducated. At this point I have to think you’re just a Chinese disinformation account trolling. 


> “Since my election, the net worth of the *bottom half of wage-earners has increased by 47% – 3x’s faster than the increase for the top 1%*,” Trump said in his State of the Union address on Capitol Hill on Tuesday.


*Facts* *matter*.








						Trump's 'Great American Comeback' helping low-income workers prosper, president says
					

A “blue-collar boom” has resulted in faster wage growth and millions of new entrants into the U.S. labor force.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Factually incorrect.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.


Oh yeah...one more for ya:


> Middle-Class family income increased nearly $6,000 – more than 5x's the gains of the MaObama administration


Facts matter. So either you’re the most uninformed, indoctrinated leftist _or_ you’re a Chinese disinformation account. Which is it? Can only be one or the other.


----------



## initforme (Apr 4, 2021)

A huge reason the future is bright is because of the current new workers now entering the workforce.   This great generation will take the nation into the future.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 4, 2021)

TheParser said:


> The United States does *not* have a bright future.
> I am not allowed to specify why, but a lot of people know the reason.


We know why.  Democrats are successfully importing voters from shit hole countries.


----------



## TheParser (Apr 4, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > The United States does *not* have a bright future.
> ...



I believe the term is "developing countries."

Although I voted twice for President Trump, he was wrong to use that term.

There is no use gratuitously hurting people's feelings, IMHO.

I personally am terrified of certain folks, for example, but I always (even in private) use respectful terms when referring to them.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> *Most importantly*, he's returning some dignity to the White House.


If you ever wonder why your federal government is a complete and total dumpster-fire, look no further than CC’s comment here.

The left would rather have a sleazy, “polished” politician sitting in the White House (telling the American people one thing and doing something else) with horrible policy, than someone who is *real* and has policies that bring prosperity to the American people.

Fuck the pomp & circumstance of “dignity”. I want someone honest with good policies. Trump spoke the truth, and that hurt the little heinies of the hyper-sensitive left-wing snowflakes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> ...



You're hysterical again, hysteria....


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2021)

"Bright for America".

Yeah,  a *brilliant* white flash followed by a mushroom cloud when Xiden launches the World War that is the Democrat's only tool to end the depressions they inevitably start.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.
> ...



Over 6 Million Americans were kicked off of food stamps due to your blob.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.
> ...


Right wing nut job  websites don't mean jack dumbfuck.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.
> ...



Wow...Fox News singing the praises of their blob. Shocking! 

The rich got richer, the poor got poorer.  The middle income Americans got squeezed.  

In the blob's defense, the economy usually does what it will do regardless of who is in the Oval Office.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Factually incorrect.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.
> ...



The economy was improving under Obama for consecutive months.  The stock market climbed 149% under President Obama.  

The blob oozed into office and did very little to positively affect the American economy.  Such is the life of a Russian patsy.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Right wing nut job  websites don't mean jack dumbfuck.


Translation: You don't like the way they point out how Dems have forked up America.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Most importantly*, he's returning some dignity to the White House.
> ...



Well, blob supporters crave violence. They crave cruelty and preach xenophobia.  This is why "a nation without borders is not a nation" (something your blob said) only applied to the southern border where brown people are...

"Trump some the truth"?  Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Right wing nut job  websites don't mean jack dumbfuck.
> ...



After about a year of clicking on those websites and seeing what they are about..I've just stopped clicking on websites I've never heard of.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 4, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Factually incorrect*.  The super rich got super-richer....the poor got poorer.
> ...



The problem with this linked article is that it is so incomplete. It does not provide any information about what happened to these people, who is considered "able-bodied," what jobs are available where they live that they are qualified for, the cost of living in the area, which varies greatly in the U.S., whether these jobs pay a living wage, etc.

Moreover, food stamps only account for one program funded by the taxpayers. We have paid for everything from out-of-control "defense" projects costing billions, to golf junkets to "abstinence-only education," to designer pens and "Madison dinners," and "faith-based initiatives.," to keeping a president's wife in an expensive city because she didn't want to move to DC., to "the wall," and beyond.


----------



## initforme (Apr 4, 2021)

It's going to be time for a lower class worker to rise up and run and win...put the corporations and wealthy who exert influence on notice.


----------



## initforme (Apr 4, 2021)

Employers are floodef with over qualified incredibly hard working young people.  This is an employers dream....easy street.


----------



## dblack (Apr 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> ...



Good point. Other than that, dems seem intent on burying us.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 4, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> We have always had the 2nd Amendment why are you holding a pep rally now?


Because the socialist/Marxist/communist Democrat Party is threatening to violate it will EOs and legislation.




Lysistrata said:


> You are skipping all over the place.


There is no chronological order necessary here.




Crepitus said:


> Don't be silly.


Don't be stupid.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 4, 2021)

dblack said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Only in your imagination.


----------



## dblack (Apr 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Hope you're right. But I don't think they've learned a thing since 2016. They're doubling down on the same "we-know-betterism" that created him in the first place.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 8, 2021)

States are protecting babies...the future is very bright for the United States

Wyoming Governor Signs Born Alive Act


----------



## P@triot (Apr 8, 2021)

States are standing up for the US Constitution and protecting the 2nd Amendment...








						Arizona Governor Signs Bill to Defy Any New Federal Gun Control Laws
					

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey signed legislation on April 6 that would prohibit police and sheriffs in the state from ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 9, 2021)

P@triot said:


> States are protecting babies...the future is very bright for the United States
> 
> Wyoming Governor Signs Born Alive Act


So the child is removed from the woman and who takes care of it? You! I doubt you even know what a baby is


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Not true at all.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 9, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> So the child is removed from the woman and who takes care of it? You! I doubt you even know what a baby is


So wait...your logic is...we should _literally_ *murder* helpless babies because you're too selfish and greedy to take care of them? Really?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 10, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > So the child is removed from the woman and who takes care of it? You! I doubt you even know what a baby is
> ...


I see you are trying to pass this off as my problem when it is yours. My logic is very simple, if the fetus is not desired as a new life by the mother and no one is able to adopt it then removal of the fetus benefits both.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 10, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I see you are trying to pass this off as my problem when it is yours. My logic is very simple, if the fetus is not desired as a new life by the mother and no one is able to adopt it *then removal of the fetus benefits both*.


Oh yeah! That's vintage left-wing "logic". If Bill Gates has a billion dollars, and I don't, and I want it, then "removing" Bill Gates (ie murdering him) and taking his money benefits me and my entire family!

Yeah, gotta love left-wing "logic".


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 11, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see you are trying to pass this off as my problem when it is yours. My logic is very simple, if the fetus is not desired as a new life by the mother and no one is able to adopt it *then removal of the fetus benefits both*.
> ...


You are using a scenario that is quite different than I posted. First is that you want what he has and I do not find myself able to raise a child. You are suggesting a killing for the money that you are so envious of whereas mine is just trying to make living better.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> You are suggesting a killing for the money that you are so envious of whereas *mine is just trying to make living better*.


So you're saying billions of dollars wouldn't "*make living better*"? Really? Cause you've spent like 10 years here pissing and moaning that people need a LOT more money to live better and that it should be stolen from the wealthy. So which is it?

Also, how does murdering a harmless and defenseless little baby make "living better"? EVER?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 11, 2021)

A billion dollars would not make living better except to those who consider money a god. I do not need money as I have 2 business's. I do not do as you say about  10 years here pissing and moaning that people need a LOT more money to live better and that it should be stolen from the wealthy. YOU are the one who makes these claims. 
As for a fetus it does not know life so to terminate one is no big deal. Perhaps you are so ornery because you were born.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> A billion dollars would not make living better except to those who consider money a god.


So then you agree that we need to eliminate Social Security, Welfare, Medicaid, food stamps, etc. Great! About time you came around!


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> As for a fetus it does not know life so to terminate one is no big deal.


The “logic” there is so severely flawed, it’s actually breathtaking. By that standard, any woman who is a virgin “does not know sex” *so* “raping them is no big deal”. Holyfuckingshit. Why are you so miserable?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 14, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > A billion dollars would not make living better except to those who consider money a god.
> ...


Social Security, Medicare are funded by paycheck withdrawals to be used to deliver benefits at a later date. Welfare was to improve the basic life of families who were broke and did not have work to make money to live on.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 14, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > As for a fetus it does not know life so to terminate one is no big deal.
> ...


Your ignorance is amazing. The corollary you chose is totally nescient.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> A billion dollars *would not make living better* except to those who consider money a god.





Tax Man said:


> *Welfare was to improve the basic life of families* who were broke and did not have work to make money to live on.


Give a leftist enough rope and they will hang themselves _every_ time... 

After claiming that money doesn’t make life better, you turned around and claimed your previous (unconstitutional) government program is used to “improve life”.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...


MY ignorance?!? You’re the imbecile claiming if someone doesn’t “know” something, it’s ok to commit horrific acts against them.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 15, 2021)

P@triot said:


> People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you find all this bullshit you link to.  I realize the Daily Signal is a shit website, but don't you ever get tired of reading stuff you know is bullshit and lies.  

Being gay or lesbian is not something you "walk away from".  Those who have tried end up divorced and living with another woman.  We have a guy like that in our family.  He moved out and her girlfriend moved in.

As much as the right tries to claim that homosexuality is a "deviate" lifestyle, the fact that there have been homosexuals throughout history, in every culture, on every continent, and across a variety of species suggests that,, far from being a "deviate" lifestyle, it is actually a very normal alternative lifestyle and just as natural for same sex couples as it is for straight people.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 15, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > A billion dollars *would not make living better* except to those who consider money a god.
> ...


Context is not your strong point is it?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 15, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


As you are not able to understand English I will no longer try to educate your sorry ass.


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 15, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > People are walking away from the deviant lifestyles after experiencing the horrors of that lifestyle first-hand...
> ...


You ask too much of him, patriot, for his limited IQ.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Context is not your strong point is it?


Contradicting yourself _is_ your strong point!


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> As you are not able to understand English I will no longer try to educate your sorry ass.


That’s what every leftist says after they have been thoroughly defeated


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect women from the left’s horrific War on Women. The future is looking brighter every day for the United States...








						Florida House Passes Bill to Keep Trans Athletes Out of Girls' Sports
					

The Florida House passed a bill that would prohibit school athletic teams and sports designated for girls and women from admitting males.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect citizens from the left’s lawless thugs. This legislation is fantastic and needs to pass in Oklahoma and every other state as well. The future is looking brighter every day for the United States...








						Immunity for running down rioters moves forward in Oklahoma
					

A seemingly popular, if impractical plan




					hotair.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect the US Constitution from the left. The future of the United States is looking brighter every single day...








						Texas House passes 'constitutional carry' bill that would allow residents to carry a gun without a license
					

Now it moves to the Senate




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 17, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect the US Constitution from the left. The future of the United States is looking brighter every single day...








						Supreme Court Rulings Show Dramatic Rise in Support for Religious Freedom: Study
					

A new study of Supreme Court decisions dating to 1953 shows the nation’s highest tribunal has moved from ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 22, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect the US Constitution from the left. The future is looking brighter every day for the United States...








						South Dakota's Noem Bans Vaccine Passports
					

South Dakota's governor said on April 21 that she has taken executive action to ban the use of ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 27, 2021)

Obviously we have to work a lot harder since the left refuses to hold jobs (and their real “go-getters” will only hold cushy government jobs), but we are going to take back the education system in the United States.

There was a massive movement towards home-schooling during the Obama regime of terror, and this is the next step in defeating the leftist indoctrination. The future is _very_ bright indeed!








						Conservative Parent Groups Working to Reclaim Schools from Leftists
					

A group of American conservatives established a national grassroot organization, Parents Defending Education, to fight left-wing indoctrination in ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## StormAl (Apr 27, 2021)

America has a great future, but the far right and the Trumpers will be excluded from decision making.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 29, 2021)

The American people (and the world for that matter) have completely grown tired of the *failed* left-wing ideology.








						Support For Gun Control Dropped After Parkland Shooting And Continues To Decline, Study Finds | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## P@triot (May 17, 2021)

States are stepping up to protect women (and children) from the sick, sexually deviant predators of the left. I could not be more excited about legislation like this.








						Tennessee Governor Signs 'Bathroom Bill' Protecting Access to Biological Sex
					

Tennessee Gov. Bill Lee signed a law to protect access to gender-specific bathrooms on Friday,




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2021)

The future looks very bright for the United States as more and more people are waking up and realizing that the Democrat Party is nothing more than a collection of scam artists.








						Former Democrat Explains Why He Joined the Republican Party
					

When Maurice Washington was growing up, practically everybody he knew was a Democrat. "Everybody in your family, your ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 5, 2021)

P@triot said:


> The future looks very bright for the United States as more and more people are waking up and realizing that the Democrat Party is nothing more than a collection of scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most Democrats still believe BLM was a just cause.   Even with all the evidence they were scammed blind by it.
Proof:  You just cannot fix "stupid"


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2021)

The future looks very bright for the United States. After 30 years of criminal behavior by California, a judge has declared that the US Constitution will be upheld.








						Federal judge strikes down California's 30-year-old ban on assault weapons
					

A federal judge on Friday struck down California's three-decade-old ban on so-called "assault weapons", declaring the law unconstitutional in a ruling hailed by gun rights activists. U.S. District Judge Roger Benitez of the Southern District of California said the state's assault weapons ban...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2021)

StormAl said:


> America has a great future, but the far right and the Trumpers will be excluded from decision making.


It got brighter in November...for damn sure.  We flushed the turd on November third.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> ...


The Second Amendment is the guarantee for the entire Bill of Rights. The Bill of Rights limits the powers of the government . If you want to live in a free country for the long term the Second Amendment is a very important single issue to protect.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 5, 2021)

The future is very bright for the United States​


P@triot said:


> States are upholding the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet murderous future because of war weapons in the hands of children and their money and future in the hands of war producers and weapon traders?​


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 5, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



As far as I can see you armed  the citizens of the USA on reason _"America to the Americans and not to the Indians."_



Batcat said:


> The Bill of Rights limits the powers of the government . If you want to live in a free country for the long term the Second Amendment is a very important single issue to protect.



And by the way: I took a look now at this bill of rights and in this context it looks to me the second amendment would guarantee every state of the USA an own army. I guess the current military structure of the USA is illegal in context of this second amendment. I guess they never thought about that the USA on its own has the right to have soldiers.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 6, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> And by the way: I took a look now at this bill of rights and in this context it looks to me the second amendment would guarantee every state of the USA an own army. I guess the current military structure of the USA is illegal in context of this second amendment.


Well clearly you can’t read and/or you have a signifcant reading comprehension problem - because the 2nd Amendment says no such thing.


> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms*, shall not be infringed.


It’s one sentence, plain as day, cut & dry. The people have a right to keep and bear arms. Not the military. The _people_.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 6, 2021)

P@triot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way: I took a look now at this bill of rights and in this context it looks to me the second amendment would guarantee every state of the USA an own army. I guess the current military structure of the USA is illegal in context of this second amendment.
> ...



I doubt that you are right. I'm normally very good in sensing what ancient cultures think when they say something. I guess the basic idea of this second amandment is it that every state of the USA has an own army - supported from the own citizens. A similar system exists in Switzerland. Everyone has a gun at home, because he is ready to defend the own country and the neutrality of their multi-ethnic country.



P@triot said:


> > A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms*, shall not be infringed.
> 
> 
> It’s one sentence, plain as day, cut & dry. The people have a right to keep and bear arms. Not the military. The _people_.



You are the US-American. It's your constitution. But I think this law was made once from people who had used muzzle loaders. In average 1 shot per minute. Every 7th shot was a malfunction. After 25 shots they needed a new flint and after 60 shots the rifle was not able to be used any longer because of the massive dirt and had to be cleaned first.
An AR-15 today fires about 700-1000 shots within a minute. This is comparable with an army of about 500 men in the time of history when this amandment was made.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 6, 2021)

P@triot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way: I took a look now at this bill of rights and in this context it looks to me the second amendment would guarantee every state of the USA an own army. I guess the current military structure of the USA is illegal in context of this second amendment.
> ...


You and zaangalewa are both right.
The federal military is supposed to come from the state militia, which is supposed to come from the municipal posses, which come from each home owner being armed.
You can tell because like in the Civil War, each division came from different states, wore different uniform, and used different firearms.
The founders did not trust or want any paid professional mercenaries.

Which is what we have screwed up.
Instead of relying on armed citizen soldiers, we have a paid professional, mercenary military, National Guard, and police.
That is a formula for police state, dictatorship.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 6, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



To make fire effective, the rate has to be much lower than that.  and I do not believe that rate of random fire is even possible/
{... According to the Bushmaster AR-15 manual, the firearm has a maximum effective rate of* 45 rounds per minute* — ...}

But that does not matter, because although the firearms are much deadlier now than in the days of the founders, the enemy, whether drug gang, thief, invader, etc., also has that rate of fire.  Like the Korean grocers defending their stores in the LA riots.  Now every had to keep up with the standard.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 6, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Instead of relying on armed citizen soldiers, we have a paid professional, mercenary military, National Guard, and police.


Well the US Constitution does authorize the federal government to tax for a standing military.

And let’s be honest, a “citizen army” simply *cannot* defend the United States in the 21st century. Some objectives require highly trained, highly specialized, elite special forces such as Navy Seals and Delta Force.


Rigby5 said:


> That is a formula for police state, dictatorship.


True. Which is what makes upholding the 2nd Amendment (as written) more important than ever.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 7, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of relying on armed citizen soldiers, we have a paid professional, mercenary military, National Guard, and police.
> ...



Do we need something like Navy Seals and Delta Force, to defend?
Seems to me they are for assassinations and other offensive actions we probably should  not be doing?
Any athlete could  be trained in weapons use on weekends and be just as good.
No one should be professional at harming other people.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 7, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I guess you underestimate that it exists not only a new quantity. It exists also a new quality meanwhile. I remember for example that someone started to shoot in a public event where three police cars and six policmen were around. Although all of this policemen reacted very fast and in the very best of all possible ways 4 people had to die before the policemen were able to stop this single psychopath.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Do we need something like Navy Seals and Delta Force, to defend?


Absolutely. They weren’t created for fun. The era of the “World War” is over. You’ll never see another battlefield with trenches and tanks again. Today’s conflicts are small, urban, and specialized.


Rigby5 said:


> Seems to me they are for assassinations and other offensive actions we probably should  not be doing?


Well then you have a complete and total misunderstanding of what they do. Very few of their operations are “offensive”. Most of their operations are things like reconnaissance, intelligence, sabotaging enemy weapons/radar systems, hostage rescue, etc. 

I’d venture to say that no more than 10% of their missions are targeting an HVT for elimination.


Rigby5 said:


> Any athlete could  be trained in weapons use on weekends and be just as good.


   That literally may be the most ignorant statement ever made on USMB. I was a former athlete on a very high level, and I have extensive firearms training. And I’m nowhere near the stratosphere of a special forces operator. You simply have no idea what you’re talking about here.


Rigby5 said:


> No one should be professional at harming other people.


Why? Says who? Where is that written? That may be the second most ignorant statement ever made on USMB. There are evil people in the world that must be eliminated. Osama Bin Laden had to be eliminated. Adolf Hitler had to be eliminated.

You immature, idealistic, kumbaya nonsense just doesn’t apply to the real world.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

It’s nice to see Sheriffs defending the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. The future is looking very bright for the United States.








						Gun Sanctuary Movement Erupts: 61 Percent of US Counties Now 'Second Amendment Sanctuaries'
					

An analysis has revealed that more than three-fifths of all U.S. counties are so-called "Second Amendment sanctuaries" after ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2021)

The courts are doing their job protecting the US Constitution from the fascists... 








						Election Integrity Attacks From Democrats Are Failing in Court
					

A recent legal proceeding in Florida proves the cheap, theatrical partisanship driving nationwide Democratic attacks on election integrity.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2021)

Holy cow...a Democrat recognizing the importance of protecting the minority against mob-rule (ie the entire point of a republic)?!? This is _unprecedented_ in the 21st Century.








						Kyrsten Sinema Reaffirms That She Will Not Support Abolishing Filibuster
					

Sen. Kyrsten Sinema, D-Ariz., argues that the filibuster is essential to ensure moderation and compromise.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2021)

Secure elections are going to make life _miserable_ for the Dumbocrats. The future is looking brighter and brighter every day for the United States!








						In huge boon to GOP election security efforts, SCOTUS upholds Arizona voting rules
					

The court's decision could spell doom for the Justice Department's lawsuit against Georgia




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2021)

Future got much brighter when the blob lost to Biden.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Future got much brighter when the blob lost to Biden.


Only for the anti-American marxists who want to mooch off of society ‍


----------



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2021)

*President Trump’s* courts are properly upholding the US Constitution…








						Court rules against university that targeted Christian group, saying they were 'hard-pressed' to find a more blatant example of 'discrimination'
					

The 8th Circuit Court of Appeals on Friday ruled against the University of Iowa calling its decision to deregister a Christian student group as one of the most obvious examples of discrimination that it has ever seen.In a ruling issued on Friday, the court unanimously sided with InterVarsity...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 10, 2021)

Alway good to see the courts upholding the US Constitution against the left’s perverted (and extremely fascist) agenda…








						Court Blocks Mandate Forcing Doctors to Perform Trans Surgeries
					

Judge grants “a permanent injunction” to Christian plaintiffs “to be exempt from the government’s requirement to perform" trans surgeries.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 8, 2021)

*President Trump* appointed a lot of judges who are properly upholding the US Constitution.








						A Court Victory in Texas Against Obamacare’s Transgender Mandate
					

A judge blocks a measure forcing medical professionals to participate in gender transition surgery against their medical or moral judgment.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 11, 2021)

Hahahaha! Fuck off, Twitter and Facebook! We the People are tired of your fascist bullshit. You should have been prosecuted for violation of Section 230 a long time ago.








						Abbott Signs Bill Barring Social Media Companies From Censoring Views
					

The Texas legislation prohibits social media platforms from banning or suspending users based on political viewpoint.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 11, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> That's your only standard for a bright future?
> 
> Single issue voters are annoying and stupid.



Guns are like a spinal cord.  Take them away and Republicans turn to  jelly.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Guns are like a spinal cord.  Take them away and Republicans turn to  jelly.


Left-wing beta-males are like women. They cry, like to wear dresses, and have irrational fears of inanimate objects.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 12, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing beta-males are like women. They cry, like to wear dresses, and have irrational fears of inanimate objects.



It's the greatest flattery to imitate your opponents but I didn't think you would expose your misogyny so openly.  
Do you ever read what you write?


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> It's the greatest flattery to imitate your opponents but I didn't think you would expose your misogyny so openly.
> Do you ever read what you write?



He hit a little close to home, huh?


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 12, 2021)

kaz said:


> He hit a little close to home, huh?



I don't think so.  He hasn't laid a glove on me for months.  It won't start now with those mealy mouthed words.


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I don't think so.  He hasn't laid a glove on me for months.  It won't start now with those mealy mouthed words.



Well, you reacted to that one and missed it, so you are probably reacting other times and missing those too


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 12, 2021)

kaz said:


> Well, you reacted to that one and missed it, so you are probably reacting other times and missing those too



You're as dumb as him.


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You're as dumb as him.



Well, since you reacted and didn't know it, the facts don't support your hypothesis, do they?   Facts and Democrats go together like glue and sperm whales


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 12, 2021)

kaz said:


> Well, since you reacted and didn't know it, the facts don't support your hypothesis, do they?   Facts and Democrats go together like glue and sperm whales



I agree.  It's similar to use that famous oxymoron, intelligent republicans . 
Was that a good reaction darling? 
Have another go.


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I agree.  It's similar to use that famous oxymoron, intelligent republicans .
> Was that a good reaction darling?
> Have another go.



After thumping you with that one, I'm good


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2021)

Bwahahaha! Portland couldn’t even keep their threat going for a week. The left knows they can’t even feed themselves without conservatives 








						Portland backs off boycott threat over Texas pro-life heartbeat law
					

After grabbing national headlines for threatening to boycott Texas over the state's new pro-life heartbeat law, the city of Portland, Oregon is backing off, somewhat. In the first week of September, Mayor Ted Wheeler (D) said the city council would vote on a proposal to ban the "future...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 29, 2021)

The bat-shit crazy left continues to push people away. Millions of children have switched to home schooling. Millions more have moved to private schools. An entire generation that won't be indoctrinated. The left will only be _left_ with the low-IQ students who will never be in charge of anything. The future is looking very bright for the United States!








						Amid Va. Public Schools Discord, Religious Schools See Enrollment Rise
					

Leaders at religious private schools across Northern Virginia report enrollment is growing amid controversies over public schools' curricula.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## initforme (Oct 29, 2021)

Any lifestyle within the law has the freedom to live.  Take that away the country ceases to exist.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 29, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> What is confusing is, when broken down, the "federal government" is an amalgam of the states. Look at the makeup of Congress, 2 senators from each state, one representative from each district among the states. The "federal government" consists of the people of the United States. It is not an outside entity.


Yes the federal government is an "outside entity".
That is not just because it is more distant and each state diluted by other states, but also because it is where the most corrupt migrate to, and the largest bribes and lobbying money is spent.

Almost nothing should be done at the federal level.
Take gun control for example.
Why should rural AL, where there are huge Kodiak bears, have the same gun laws as NYC, where there are no natural dangers?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 29, 2021)

Out of desperation caused by the fool who occupied the Oval Office before Biden, it is not surprising that Republicans are blaming our President for just about everything these days. 

Biden is being blamed for the pandemic which in turn is responsible for the supply chain difficulties which is responsible for shortages of just about everything which is causing inflation. Without going into detail -- because there isn't any -- according to Republicans, our President is somehow responsible for the worldwide shortage of fuel which is driving prices still higher.

Unfortunately for Republicans the President is no more responsible for these temporary economic difficulties than Hoover being responsible for the Great Depression. In 2008, Bush was not responsible for the Great Recession, and Trump was not responsible for the pandemic induced recession during the spring and summer of 2020.

Unless our President loses a war, the President has little or no control over the largest economy in the world *...* ours. Nevertheless, Americans blame our Presidents if the economy goes bad, and give credit to our Presidents if the economy is doing well.

Both the blame and the credit are undeserved. No one man is responsible for what our huge economy does. Our economy is in the hands of business leaders and the American worker. 

That said, despite the lingering effects of the pandemic, our economy is doing quite well.

The stock market is a bellwether for future economic success or failure.

ABC News reports, "A broad rally for stocks on Wall Street sent the S&P 500 and Nasdaq to new highs Thursday, as the market more than made up for modest losses a day earlier.

"The S&P 500 rose 1%, posting its third all-time high this week. More than 80% of the stocks in the benchmark index closed higher. *Technology stocks, banks and a mix of companies that rely on consumer spending accounted for much of the gains*.

"The Nasdaq rose 1.4%, nudging the tech-heavy index above its previous record high set Sept. 7. *The Dow Jones Industrial Average rose 0.7%, leaving it just shy of the all-time high it set on Tuesday*.

"*The number of Americans applying for unemployment benefits fell to a pandemic low *last week as the job market continues to recover from last year's coronavirus recession.

"Jobless claims dropped by 10,000 to 281,000, lowest since mid-March 2020, the Labor Department said Thursday. Since topping 900,000 in early January, weekly applications have steadily dropped, moving ever closer to pre-pandemic levels."

Does the President get any credit for our thriving economy?

As explained, hell no.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 29, 2021)

Great news for the American worker providing they are not dumb enough to quit their jobs over their vaccination status

_ABC _reports,"Wages jumped in the three months ending in September by the most on records dating back 20 years, a stark illustration of the growing ability of workers to demand higher pay from companies that are desperate to fill a near-record number of available jobs.

"Workers have gained the upper hand in the job market for the first time in at least two decades, and they are commanding higher pay, more benefits, and other perks like flexible work hours. With more jobs available than there are unemployed people, government data shows, businesses have been forced to work harder to attract staff."


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Almost nothing should be done at the federal level.


Amen! That's *exactly* what the US Constitution says.


Rigby5 said:


> Take gun control for example.
> Why should rural AL, where there are huge Kodiak bears, have the same gun laws as NYC, where there are no natural dangers?


Because the 2nd Amendment says so. And, well, the US Constitution is the Supreme law of the land. Therefore, NYC (which has the "natural danger" of thug leftists) gets the same gun laws as rural Alabama.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Out of desperation caused by the fool who occupied the Oval Office before Biden, it is not surprising that Republicans are blaming our President for just about everything these days.


The "fool". Bwahahaha!! Record low unemployment. Record market highs. Lower taxes. Increased wages across the US. Secured borders. Defeated ISIS. Restored America's place as the leader of the world. Made the U.S. #1 in the _world_ in oil production. Literally unprecedented prosperity.


Sandy Shanks said:


> Biden is being blamed for the pandemic which in turn is responsible for the supply chain difficulties


Funny, you low-IQ imbeciles blamed Trump for the pandemic and we didn't experience a single "supply chain difficulty" under Trump. Not even when Dumbocrat governors shut down their entire states - not even letting people go to work. _Oops_.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Without going into detail -- because there isn't any -- according to Republicans, our President is somehow responsible for the worldwide shortage of fuel which is driving prices still higher.


Oh sweetie...you poor little mindless minion of the left. We've gone into great detail on all of it. Biden raised taxes, reversed the Trump Executive Orders which had eliminated Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders (orders which adversely impact the economy), has created a crisis at the border (having to feed, shelter, provide healthcare, and provide supplies, for millions of criminals from other nations negatively impacts our national budget, not to mention strains our already fragile "supply chain"), and his incompetence has created a massive lack of confidence.

Guess what happens when people and businesses lack confidence in those with immense power? They "hunker down". They prepare for the worst by cutting back, saving, etc. That hurts the economy as well.

To answer your question on "fuel" - Donald Trump made the United States #1 in the _world_ in oil production. The left's commitment to shutting down fossil fuels to funnel all money to their pals in the "Green Energy" sector is why we have a "fuel shortage".


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2021)

I keep telling you people, the future looks *very* bright for the United States. As the left continues to get more and more bat-shit crazy extremist, it’s sending more and more people running to the right.








						Watch The Clip That Changed The Entire Virginia Race For Youngkin
					

It turns out Virginia parents do think they should be telling the schools what to teach their own children.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Nov 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Oh sweetie...you poor little mindless minion of the left. We've gone into great detail on all of it. Biden raised taxes, reversed the Trump Executive Orders which had eliminated Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders (orders which adversely impact the economy), has created a crisis at the border (having to feed, shelter, provide healthcare, and provide supplies, for millions of criminals from other nations negatively impacts our national budget, not to mention strains our already fragile "supply chain"), and his incompetence has created a massive lack of confidence.
> 
> Guess what happens when people and businesses lack confidence in those with immense power? They "hunker down". They prepare for the worst by cutting back, saving, etc. That hurts the economy as well.
> 
> To answer your question on "fuel" - Donald Trump made the United States #1 in the _world_ in oil production. The left's commitment to shutting down fossil fuels to funnel all money to their pals in the "Green Energy" sector is why we have a "fuel shortage".


That reply is pure fiction from a far right source while it simplifies complicated issues. 

For example, border problems have plagued the last ten Presidents, and Biden did not cut oil production. The U.S. is a net exporter of oil, oil products, and natural gas.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Nov 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> *The "fool". Bwahahaha!! Record low unemployment. Record market highs. Lower taxes. Increased wages across the US*


So, you are saying Trump controlled the economy.

First of all, that is pure nonsense. However, you must take the good with the bad. According to you, Trump is responsible for the 2020 recession during which unemployment went through the roof.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2021)

Sandy Shanks said:


> So, you are saying Trump controlled the economy.


No. I’m saying *President Trump* eliminating Barack Obama’s egregiously unconstitutional Executive Orders that were controlling the economy, is what facilitated unprecedented prosperity in America during his administration.


Sandy Shanks said:


> According to you, Trump is responsible for the 2020 recession during which unemployment went through the roof.


Sweetie…*President Trump* *didn’t* shut down the entire economy. The Dumbocrats did (because the US was experiencing unprecedented prosperity under Trump). Gavin Newsome (D) shut down all of California. Andrew Cuomo (D) shut down all of New York. And so on. And so on. And so on. Right down the line.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2021)

The future is so bright for the United States. The Dumbocrat Party is just a total dumpster fire - infected by extremists like Ilhan Omar and Ocasio-Cortez.








						Republican truck driver for furniture store who reportedly spent only $153 on his campaign is poised to unseat powerful Democratic NJ Senate president
					

One hundred and fifty-three dollars.  	Reportedly that's all truck driver Edward Durr spent on his New Jersey state Senate campaign — $66.64 to buy food and drinks for staff and $86.67 for paper flyers and business cards, according to  	WCAU-TV.  	Yet Durr — a 58-year-old Republican who drives...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2021)

The Democrat Party has gotten so extreme and disturbing, that many in the party have reached their breaking point and are now trying to wrestle it back from the marxists/fascists/etc. So many have walked away from that party thanks to anti-American extremists like AOC, Ilhan Omar, and Rashida Tlaib.








						This Is Not Your Father's Normal Democratic Party
					

The Democratic Party's so-called moderates have had it with the "squad," yet these "centrists'" policy positions align with neo-Marxism.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2021)

This is *exactly* what the United States needed. I really hope a lot more Navy Seals step forward and run for Congress.








						Five Navy SEALs Running for Congress to Save America
					

Five retired Navy SEALs are running for Congress in 2022 to save the America they swore an oath to protect and defend.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 22, 2021)

Yet again, Bill Maher just excoriates the Dumbocrat Party. You know you’ve become _extreme_ extremists when Bill Maher is on your side and yet continues to hammer away at you.

The Dumbocrat Party continues to send more and more people to the right. We thank them. #WalkAway.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 23, 2021)

The left's embracement of extremism mixed with their complete and total inability to "read the room" has positioned conservatism to be the dominant political ideology for decades to come. No rational, informed person wants Critical Race Theory. Not one.








						Meet a Candidate Who Won School Board Seat in Deep Blue Minnesota by Opposing Critical Race Theory
					

Matt Audette is one of four candidates who won school board races in Minnesota by campaigning against critical race theory.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 10, 2022)

Homeschooling _is_ the future. Studies have shown it results in infinitely better results. And the American people have reached their limit with bat-shit crazy leftists trying to indoctrinate rather than educate.








						2 moms, a CEO and a physician, step up to homeschool kids: 'you will never ever regret'
					

Two faith-centered moms—one from the corporate sector and the other a physician who left her job—embarked on the journey of homeschooling their children.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 10, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Homeschooling _is_ the future. Studies have shown it results in infinitely better results. And the American people have reached their limit with bat-shit crazy leftists trying to indoctrinate rather than educate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a parent who has neighbors home schooling I can see there is no difference in the child except in beatings and lack of compassion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> As a parent who has neighbors home schooling I can see there is no difference in the child except in beatings and lack of compassion.



Another lying commie.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 19, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> As a parent who has neighbors home schooling I can see there is no difference in the child except in beatings and lack of compassion.


Unfortunately for you though, you've proven time and time again that you're incapable of "seeing". Even when we post indisputable facts that prove you were wrong, you still continue on with the false narrative.

So I'd bet everything I own that your neighbors children are better educated and better adjusted than anyone else in your community. I would also bet everything I own that you know it but as usual, can't being yourself to admit it.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 19, 2022)

The winning continues. Just as *President Trump* promised. As the left continues to become more and more over the ledge extremist, more and more people are moving to the right.








						Glenn Youngkin names new 'diversity' officer, refocuses office's efforts — and Democrats are going to be outraged
					

Republican Virginia Gov. Glenn Youngkin appointed a new point-person to lead the state's diversity and inclusion efforts on Wednesday. But she's nothing like the progressive social justice activists who usually occupy such offices.Rather, Virginia's new director of diversity, equity, and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 20, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Unfortunately for you though, you've proven time and time again that you're incapable of "seeing". Even when we post indisputable facts that prove you were wrong, you still continue on with the false narrative.
> 
> So I'd bet everything I own that your neighbors children are better educated and better adjusted than anyone else in your community. I would also bet everything I own that you know it but as usual, can't being yourself to admit it.


So where do I go to get my winnings?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 21, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> So where do I go to get my winnings?


Losers don’t collect winnings, snowflake. You have to win before you can collect winnings. And, well, you continue to lose.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 21, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> So where do I go to get my winnings?


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 21, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 590864


Patriot's home is not what I was asking for.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> Patriot's home is not what I was asking for.


And just think…_you_ want to mooch off of me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> Patriot's home is not what I was asking for.



He's not going to give you the big house in the background, just the contents of the little one...


----------



## initforme (Jan 22, 2022)

If we consider the new generations coming up the future is indeed bright.


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 22, 2022)

P@triot said:


> And just think…_you_ want to mooch off of me.


You have no ass  sets to mooch from! Besides I have sooo much more than you cause I did not listen to rumpy.


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> He's not going to give you the big house in the background, just the contents of the little one...


With all the property I own I sure don't want or need another dump.


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2022)

We need to get Constitutional Carry here in Florida then the future will be great.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> You have no ass  sets to mooch from!


This low-IQ leftist cannot even spell basic words like "assets". 


Tax Man said:


> Besides I have sooo much more than you cause I did not listen to rumpy.


Imagine thinking that welfare, COVID checks, etc. is "having sooo much more". Tax Man is literally too stupid to realize that he would have way more if he wasn't so afraid of a little work.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> With all the property I own...







Government housing is not "property you own", welfare queen


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 22, 2022)

P@triot said:


> View attachment 591516
> 
> Government housing is not "property you own", welfare queen


You just can't stand it that am smarter then you. I put in a little humor and it goes left by your head, kinda like the real world.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> With all the property I own I sure don't want or need another dump.



ANOTHER FABULOUSLY wealthy Marxist on the Internet.

It's just amazing the never ending wealth leftist trolls on the internet have.

Say Mr. Gates, why don't you give some of your billions to the poor?

Oh wait, no no - you demand the middle class pay for it - let's raise taxes on working families..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2022)

P@triot said:


> View attachment 591516
> 
> Government housing is not "property you own", welfare queen



Come on now, EVERY leftist troll on the interwebz is a gazillionaire.

Just ask them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> You just can't stand it that am smarter then you. I put in a little humor and it goes left by your head, kinda like the real world.



My dog takes shits that are smarter than you.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2022)

Crepitus said:


> That's your only standard for a bright future?



No, I like gardening too.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Come on now, EVERY leftist troll on the interwebz is a gazillionaire.
> 
> Just ask them.



I am one of the few people on this forum who isn't a multi-millionaire ... I am just too busy being an astronaut, practicing law pro bono, and traveling the world with my supermodel wife to worry about making money.


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 22, 2022)

fncceo said:


> I am one of the few people on this forum who isn't a multi-millionaire ... I am just too busy being an astronaut, practicing law pro bono, and traveling the world with my supermodel wife to worry about making money.


I too have no reason to worry about money. Every now and then I will put a few hundred dollar bills in my pocket and go hunting for bums to give one two. Usually they can't speak for a long time.


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> My dog takes shits that are smarter than you.


Then your pooch is way more intellectual than you, Too


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 23, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> Then your pooch is way more intellectual than you, Too



At least she's not a blowhard bragging about how rich she is on the interwebz..


----------



## P@triot (Jan 23, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> You just can't stand it that am smarter then you.


The fact that you vote Dumbocrat because you need government to provide for you, unequivocally proves you are *not* smarter than _anyone_.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 23, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> I too have no reason to worry about money.


Of course not. Welfare checks are pretty consistent.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 23, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> Every now and then I will put a few hundred dollar bills in my pocket and go hunting for bums *to give one two*.


  

No wonder he’s a Welfare Queen! He actually wrote “to give one _two_” instead of “to give one to”.

(Psst…dolt…”two” is a number )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The fact that you vote Dumbocrat because you need government to provide for you, unequivocally proves you are *not* smarter than _anyone_.



Now now.

Tax Man has 12 Lear jets that he color coordinates with his mansions.  Taxi Driver uses 5 Lears to fly to climate change retreats, to show that he cares. 4 of them empty - but when you're a blowhard on the internet, no expense is too great. He lights cigars with trillion $ bills.

See, Taxi Driver is really Tony Stark. He even has special Iron Man Underoos.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 23, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No, I like gardening too.


Dirt is bad for your gun.  Plus someone might suspect you of being "green" and that would be bad.


----------



## P@triot (May 1, 2022)

Homeschooling is at an all-time high. This is a win-win for the United States.

Statistics show homeschooled children are significantly more educated
The left cannot indoctrinate homeschooled children









						Kirk Cameron says public schools have become 'public enemy No. 1,' calls for Americans to put their faith in a 'homeschool awakening' in new documentary
					

Kirk Cameron is calling for Americans to put their faith into a "homeschool awakening" in his upcoming documentary. Cameron warns that there is a need to shift to homeschooling children because of the "immoral things that the public school system has been teaching our children."This week...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Dragonlady (May 1, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Homeschooling is at an all-time high. This is a win-win for the United States.
> 
> Statistics show homeschooled children are significantly more educated
> The left cannot indoctrinate homeschooled children
> ...



If homeschooling is such a good idea for students, why is everyone so desperate to get the kids back into class.  If there is one thing we've learned over the past 2 years is that home schooling is very BAD for children.  They're falling behind, and they're miserable.









						Research Shows Students Falling Months Behind During Virus Disruptions (Published 2020)
					

The abrupt switch to remote learning wiped out academic gains for many students in America, and widened racial and economic gaps. Catching up in the fall won’t be easy.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						The Kids Are Not All Right—And It’s Stressing Your Workforce
					

You might expect that children are naturally mentally resilient. The data says otherwise. We need to recognize and address the crisis in children’s mental health or else we put another generation at risk for a lifetime of untreated trauma, depression, anxiety and addiction. So, what can we do?




					www.forbes.com
				












						November 7th, 2016 | Vol. 188, No. 19 | U.S.
					






					time.com
				




The left aren't indoctrinating children.  That's a Republican lie because Republicans want to end public schooling.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The left aren't indoctrinating children.  That's a Republican lie because Republicans want to end public schooling.


The Ministry of Truth has flagged your post as disinformation


----------



## P@triot (May 2, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The Ministry of Truth has flagged your post as disinformation


M14 Shooter with the post of the day!


----------



## P@triot (May 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> If there is one thing we've learned over the past 2 years is that *home schooling* is very BAD for children.


No sweetie, if there is one thing we’ve learned over the past 2 years is that homeschooling (one word sweetie - clearly you were public school educated ) is “very bad” for the children of lazy, incompetent, incapable liberals.


Dragonlady said:


> They're falling behind, and they're miserable.


Again sweetie, the only one’s “falling behind” are the children of lazy, incompetent, incapable liberals.


----------



## P@triot (May 3, 2022)

History will look at the pro-abortion crowd with as much disgust and contempt as we do the Nazis. It is a slam-dunk guarantee that abortion is eliminated some day.








						U.S. abortion battle reignites as Supreme Court signals it will overturn Roe v Wade — Reuters
					

President Joe Biden on Tuesday criticized as "radical" a draft U.S. Supreme Court decision that would overturn the landmark 1973 Roe v. Wade decision that legalized abortion nationwide, a bombshell that was denounced by Democrats and stunned even some moderate Republicans.




					apple.news


----------



## P@triot (May 14, 2022)

The best part about the extremism of the Democrat Party is that it has caused Republican's to start taking much-needed action:

This week, the governors of Oklahoma and Tennessee signed into law several pieces of important legislation.


*Oklahoma:* Governor Stitt signed into law House Bill 3046, which protects Oklahoma from Silicon Valley billionaires influencing their elections. Now, private money (or “Zuck Bucks”) handed out to election offices for clear partisan interests will be outlawed in Oklahoma.
*Tennessee:* Governor Lee signed into law House Bill 2416 to protect unborn babies and their mothers from dangerous chemical abortions.
Tennessee and other states already have protections for life on the books, or have pledged for a special legislative session following the anticipated overturning of _Roe v. Wade_.


----------



## P@triot (May 15, 2022)

First the extremist left lost Twitter and now they have lost NetFlix 








						Netflix shares blunt message to woke employees offended by its content: 'Netflix may not be the best place for you'
					

Netflix is taking a hard-line stance against woke employees who advocate for silencing artists whose content offends them.The news comes after Netflix disclosed a dismal business performance in the first quarter of 2022. The company, in fact, lost 200,000 subscribers between January and March...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2022)

The Democrats embrace of extremism has caused so many to finally stand up and fight back…








						EXCLUSIVE: Parents in Missouri Wentzville School District Have Had Enough (VIDEO)
					

The disgusting tactics of elites and Democrats and their lies used to take over the country and divide it are everywhere.  A growing school district in a red county is only one example. The Wentzville School District is on the western edge of the St. Louis metropolitan area.  It holds a number...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 24, 2022)

The 2nd Amendment upheld and protected!! The future is bright for the United States…








						Liberals Go Ballistic Over Supreme Court Upholding Gun Rights
					

“It has become necessary to dissolve the Supreme Court of the United States,” former sportscaster Keith Olbermann says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 24, 2022)

The _disgusting_ Roe v. Wade overturned. Life protected. Constitutional government restored. The future is _very_ bright for the United States.








						How Leftists Are Reacting to Overturning of Roe v. Wade
					

"Today’s Supreme Court opinion will live in infamy," writes former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 25, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The _disgusting_ Roe v. Wade overturned. Life protected. Constitutional government restored. The future is _very_ bright for the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are what is disgusting.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 26, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> You are what is disgusting.



Will Moloch starve?

Infant sacrifice will continue in most states. Do you fear that your god will starve without enough innocent souls to feed on?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> You are what is disgusting.


You mad because you won’t be able to murder helpless and defenseless babies in _some_ states?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

We finally have a Supreme Court that is actually upholding the US Constitution. The future is _very_ bright for the United States.








						Touchdown! Supreme Court Rules in Favor of Coach’s Right to Prayer
					

"I am incredibly grateful to the Supreme Court," football coach Joe Kennedy says of the ruling upholding his right to pray in public.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

We’re winning *big*. Just as *President Trump* promised we would.








						Poll finds American opinions about gender are changing — but not in favor of far-left agenda
					

The number of Americans who believe that gender is "assigned at birth" — contra the pro-transgender narrative — has grown in recent years, according to a new survey.What are the details?While pro-trans rhetoric has reached a fever pitch over the last several years, fewer Americans are buying...




					www.theblaze.com


----------

